
The Recruiter Said 'It's a Great Opportunity' – But It Wasn't - mooreds
http://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2016/12/28/the-recruiter-said-its-a-great-opportunity-but-it-wasnt/
======
kafkaesq
Oh but it was -- a great opportunity for the recruiter to make a few mortgage
payments, that is.

~~~
mooreds
Fair enough, the recruiter never specified who the "great" opportunity was
for. Haha.

